# Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

Schönen guten Tag..
Ich hab da mal ne ganz einfache Frage an alle Experten..
Hab mir kürzlich DSL bestellt für monatl.49 Euro..
Meine erste Rechnung lag allerdings bei ca. 55 und die 2.bei ca.70 Euro..

Mir ist aufgefallen dass die Kosten unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" gestiegen sind..
Nach meinem Anruf bei T-Com erklärte man mir dass es entwerder daran läge dass ich andere "Vorwahlen" verwende(also billig Anbieter/ was allerdings nicht der Fall ist) oder durch den Besuch mancher Internetseiten(was ich eher vermute)..
Meine Frage jetzt: Woher weiß ich auf welchen Internetseiten man was zahlen muss pro Besuch, obwohl man nichts bestellt oder gedownloaded hat???
Woran kann ich das erkennen???

Danke für eure Hilfe..

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich auf welchen Internetseiten man was zahlen muss pro Besuch...
> 
> Woran kann ich das erkennen?


Zumindest nicht an der Telefonrechnung. Das wäre nur der Fall, wenn du über eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung mit einem Dialer online gegangen wärst. Da du aber DSL hast, neheme ich nicht an, dass an deinem PC noch eine Telefonstrippe an einem Modem/ISDN hängt.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

???
Also nen Dialer hat sich glaub ich nicht eingewählt....

Worauf muss man denn nun achten bei den besuchten Internetseiten??


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen dass die Kosten unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" gestiegen sind..
> Nach meinem Anruf bei T-Com erklärte man mir dass es entwerder daran läge dass ich andere "Vorwahlen" verwende(also billig Anbieter/ was allerdings nicht der Fall ist) oder durch den Besuch mancher Internetseiten(was ich eher vermute)..


Auskunft/Klarheit  darüber kann nur ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis geben. Falls  nicht vorhanden 
bei der T-Com anfordern.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Ich kann mir schon denken dass es an den Internetseiten liegt...Nur wo sehe ich dass auf den Internetseiten dass man was zahlen muss???


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Ist der Vertrag mit der T-Com eine Flat-Rate (Telefon und DSL). Dann gilt die Telefonpauschalvergütung nur für Telefonate im Netz der T-Com. Wer Arcor oder andere Netze anwählt muss noch zusätzlich bezahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wer Arcor oder andere Netze anwählt muss noch zusätzlich bezahlen.


Das sind 0,2 Cent ( null, Komma, zwei ) pro Minute.  Um damit auf nennenswerte Beträge zu kommen
müßte man schon sehr lange Gespräche führen.
Auch dies geht aus dem EVN hervor


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Richtig Captain!!!

Gut mitgedacht....


und mein Problem????????????????


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und mein Problem????????????????


nochmal: ohne  Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist das Kaffeesatzlesen 

PS: Sondernummern wie 0900, 0180, 0137 usw. werden natürlich zu den 
normalen Tarifen abgerechnet und fallen nicht unter die Flatrate


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Also gibt es nen Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch über die Internetseiten??
 Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also gibt es nen Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch über die Internetseiten??
> Gruß


nein,  bei T-Com


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

richtig...
Ich meinte über den Verlauf der Internetseiten???


----------



## jupp11 (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> richtig...
> Ich meinte über den Verlauf der Internetseiten???


nein, den hättest, wenn überhaupt, nur du selber. Die History besuchter Seiten  ist in der Regel sehr lückenhaft.
Besuche von Internetseiten tauchen nur dann in der Telefonrechnung auf, wenn sie durch
 Mehrwertnummern oder auch in der Vergangenheit durch Auslandsdialer verursacht wurden. 
Beides setzt aber eine   ISDN oder Analogverbindung voraus. Kostenpflichtig können auch 
Telecomangebote sein (z.B Spieledownload, was aber über mehrere  Stationen bestätigt werden muß) 
Abo oder Einmalabzockseiten  tauchen grundsätzlich nicht auf der Telefonrechnung auf. 
Ohne EVN ist das Blindekuh im Nebel bei Nacht Besorg dir die. Alles andere ist sinn- und 
zweckloses debattieren


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Ja mit Verlauf Besuchter Internetseiten is mir bekannt..

Aber ich weiß nun immernoch nicht was das mit "Sonstige Anbieter" auf sich hat...

Also bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, dass auf der nächsten Rechnung nicht wieder 12 -15Euro mehr drauf sind???


und: Wenn Du denkst Du hast'en, springt er aus dem Kasten..


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Will doch bloß wissen woran ich das nun erkenne ob die Internetseite nun bei "Kosten anderer Anbieter" angerechnet wird oder nicht...

Hat das evtl.was mit der Endung  com oder net zu tun??


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nun immernoch nicht was das mit "Sonstige Anbieter" auf sich hat.


Du scheinst etwas beratungsresistent zu sein. Melde dich wieder mit dem 
EVN, dann kann dir  weitergeholfen werden oder du weißt selber, was es damit auf sich hat. 
Gedankenleser und Hellseher sind relativ selten  im Forum.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Hab den EVN..
Hab online Rechnung nachgeguckt...
Da ich Flatrate hab stehen keine gespräche drinn die ebenhalt umsonst waren..

Nur ein Gespräch dass auf nen Handy ging steht drinn...

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab den EVN..
> Hab online Rechnung nachgeguckt...
> Da ich Flatrate hab stehen keine gespräche drinn die ebenhalt umsonst waren..
> Nur ein Gespräch dass auf nen Handy ging steht drinn...


Du redest wirr, im EVN  steht minutiös jede Verbindung, die nicht von der Flatrate abgedeckt wird. Da ich selbst   Flatrate habe mit EVN,  weiß ich wovon ich rede.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Also jetzt bitte mal langsam..
Ich geh auf online.rechnung..
dann geb ich passwort und so ein..

Gehe dann auf aktuelle Einzelverbindungen

...und sehe eine einzige Verbindung zu nem Handyanschluss

Ich schwöre...kein Witz


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

so sieht die Startseite aus. Wenn die unter "Aktuelle Einzelverbindungen" 
aufgelisteten Verbindungen keine Aufklärung verschaffen, solltest du 
unter 08003301000 die T-Com anrufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Soweit richtig...
dann klicke ich auf das 2.von oben (aktuelle Einzelverbindungen)

dann steht eine Verbindun die eigentl.nichts kosten dürfte ( ZV Cxxl / 0,0017 €)

Da drunter

1Std.37min   -- sonstige Verbindungen 0 Euro

is doch richtig oder??


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu "Sonstige Anbieter" auf Tel.Rechnung*

Thread geschlossen, das Forum ist nicht die (kostenlose!!!!) Hotline  der DTAG

08003301000  = Hotline der DTAG


----------

